# BEST Monitor under 6.5k..



## saswat23 (Apr 17, 2011)

I waant the best monitor that i can get for under 6.5k.
I have narrowed down to these three choices:
* DELL IN2020M
* Samsung B2030
* LG-E2040T

Which one is the best...???
Also are their any better models from AOC, NEC, ViewSonic etc. 
I cant raise my budget any further. So, suggest accordingly..


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

No replies yet..

Plz help guys..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 19, 2011)

choose any from dell or samsung.. 
m using samsung.. faced no problem yet..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 19, 2011)

those 3 r good , there s no big difference in 20" - which ever u like u buy !


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Samsung is only LCD.
LG is LED.
DELL is HD LED.

All these three consume 22w-25w only. But i would like to know which of these models will give me best quality.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

there's no major difference between LCD and LED backlit LCD monitors
the formers has lower power usage and thats all

my samsung is serving me since last 5 years and is still on the table


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2011)

And if all the three modals are tied for performace, then only to look now is the looks!
Personally I would have preferred Samsung, due to its Curved Bezel design. Looks cool!


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

But wont this very DELL model be a better choice as its HD LED.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 19, 2011)

If your cpu can handle HD , then its ok, but samsung built quality is good than dell in 20 inches monitors..


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking at the advantages of LED TV at below Source, I can only recommend the Dell model.
Know The Difference Between LCD, Plasma, HDTV, LED, and OLED | Our Opinions and Tips

Main Points, 

Edge-lit LED television will consume 30-40% of less power than LCD or plasma TV. But backlit LEDs will consume more power.
Brighter picture can be viewed with LED television compared to a standard LCD TV
LED TV that is backlit, with local dimming and RGB LEDs, will have an enhanced picture and better contrast ratio and colour accuracy compared  to standard LCD TV.
It has a long lasting life and also eco friendly


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ok, LG kicked out. 
Fight between DELL and Samsung.


----------

